# kyseessä on / kyse on ...



## Gavril

1) What would be the difference between, esm.,

_kyseessä on herkkä asia

_and

_kyse on herkästä asiasta

_?


2) Can sentences like the above be used casually, as in,

_Kyseessä on hyvä karkki! _(esm., karkkia maistaessa ensi kerran)

... _Mutta hanellä oli toinen ongelma: kyseessä oli laiskuus._

?


Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

1. I don't necessarily detect any difference. I think a possible difference in usage depends on the context.

2. _Kyseessä on hyvä karkki_ sounds okay to my ear but _karkki_ is an informal word for _makeinen._ When I was young, we used _karamelli_ as well, but that word may not be common any more.

Your last sentence is correct but my preference would be: _Hänellä oli toinen ongelma, *nimittäin* laiskuus._

GOM


----------



## Hakro

1) There's no difference.

2) _Kyseessä on hyvä karkki! _(Sounds silly to me! Say simply: _Se / tämä on hyvä karkki!_)

 ... _Mutta h*ä*nellä oli toinen ongelma: kyseessä oli laiskuus. _(Sounds OK to me, but again, you can say better: _Se oli laiskuus_.)


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> 1) There's no difference.
> 
> 2) _Kyseessä on hyvä karkki! _(Sounds silly to me! Say simply: _Se / tämä on hyvä karkki!_)
> 
> ... _Mutta h*ä*nellä oli toinen ongelma: kyseessä oli laiskuus. _(Sounds OK to me, but again, you can say better: _Se oli laiskuus_.)



Niin, esimerkkini olivat jokseenkin väkinäisiä. Parempiko olisi ollut seuraava? :

_Hän sanoo muiden henkilöiden olevan ongelmana, mutta mä tien_ _että kyseessä on laiskuus vain._


----------



## Hakro

Esimerkkisi ovat oikein hyviä! Tyypillistä suomea, kun suomalaiset itse eivät osaa sanoa oikein.



> _Hän sanoo muiden henkilöiden olevan ongelmana, mutta minä tiedän_ _että kyseessä on laiskuus vain._


Again, I'd say: _... se on vain  laiskuutta."
_
If we think strictly about the word _kyse_ _(= kysymys)_, there should have been a "question" or discussion about the subject earlier. If not, we shouldn't use this word (but I know we do).


----------

